# Meet my little man!!!!!



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Hey Ladies and Gentlemen...
This is my little man, Kageon. Just like Cajun Peppers. hehe, I rescued him when he was just three weeks old, he had upper respiratory infection, his eyes were shut completely just from infection. We took him to the vets (which is ME) and we got him all fixed up. Hes now 8 months old and a beautiful cat. Hes very emotional, and when I get home from work he is right on the top step sleeping and as soon as I open that door, he starts talking and doesnt stop until I go to work the next morning, he sleeping right on my bed with me and my fiancee at night, its wonderful. I love him so much, we now have three cats and a rabbit, my son wanted a bunny for his 3rd bday so we got him one his name is Duke. Anyways check out my pictures in the members gallery. Theres plenty more.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I don'y see a pic....


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

kagesmommy: you might want to check and see if you have "Disable BBCode in this post" checked. You can click on the "Edit" button in the upper right hand corner of your post to check.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry, I couldn't resist but to give a hand
HES JUST SO CUTE!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, he is such a sweetie  . Hope you don't mind me posting some of your pics here:


































He's just too adorable! :luv


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

He is so cute!! I love that pic with his feet pulled up next to his face! :heart


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

What a cute little one! My husband and I also have three cats and a bunny that we got our daughter when she was three! What and odd similarity! What kind of bunny do you have? Ours is a grey netherland dwarf. Too bad I don't have any of his pics scanned in.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a super cute kitty. I really love the picture of him sleeping in the laundry basket.

Angella, how do your cats get along with your bunny? I have a rabbit, but he is as large or larger than the cats, so I never have to worry about the cats going after him (if anything, its the other way around...) and I have been wondering if the cats would react differently to a smaller breed such as a Netherland Dwarf...


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

*Rabbits and Cats*

Our cats love the rabbit, if you had a smaller rabbit such as a dwarf they would play with it, they get so curious because they move differently then cats themselves. They would love to have a bunny brother or sister.


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

*Hes a talker and a helper*

AnGella: My rabbit is a Grey Alaskan Dwarf Rabbit. Hes a sweetie too. Everytime kageon enters the room he acts like the big brother and the dominant one, and he just sit all proud and acts like a king.

Thanks for your comments on my baby boy. He is 8 months old now though and here are a few pictures of him now!!


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Hes got a very firm stance. I love the way he stands. Thanks again for your lovely comments!!!


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

*He loves hi5's*

This cat is wonderful he loves his HI5's with Daddy too!!!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a cutie he is!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

What a cute kitten. The pic of him w/his paws folded is so cute.
Love the pics of your older one too.


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

*same kitty*

all the pics posted in here are of the same cat. Its all Kageon just the ones were when we rescued him when he was a kitten and now hes 8 months old and i posted a few of his recent pics!!!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

> Angella, how do your cats get along with your bunny?


We only let Phoebe in the room with Magnus Bunbun when he is out of his cage because she has been declawed. They come nose to nose and she seems to be more skeptical of Magnus than he is of her! Fessig barely knows he is there because we keep the door to Alex's room closed if we are not in there. Gemini knows he is there and just watches him through the bars. She seems more curious than agressive but I'm not willing to risk it :!: 



> AnGella: My rabbit is a Grey Alaskan Dwarf Rabbit.


What do those guys look like?


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

*Rabbit*

This is Duke our Alaskan Dwarf Rabbit


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Awww, Kageon was such an adorable little baby and he's now a very gorgeous boy! :luv


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Duke looks a lot like Magnus! Cute little fuzzy bunbun!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Kageon's adorable, I love cats with white paws and his feet by his face picture is so funny


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys and girls for all the wonderful comments, I love my man so much hes just the most precious little guy, I'll tell ya when he goes out on the front steps for fresh air in the mornings, I get so worried that someone is just going to come past and scoop him up because hes so adorable. But I usually go out and sit with him, he just loves it out there, but he doesnt leave the steps, and in the mornings that I work, if I dont have time to let him out I will tell my fiancee to just open the door and leave it open and if he forgets Kageon will be grumpy the rest of the day, and when I get home he wont come and see me because hes upset with me, so we try not to let each other forget to let him out.

Just a tip that we did with our cats. If they scratch the couches or any thing they shouldn't get some vet wrapo and wrap up their paws when it happens, after a little while they wont like that happening after you do it a few times, so they stop. Also that way they dont need to be declawed.


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Heres my favorite picture of Kageon when he was a baby










Having a snooze behind my laptop, gathering the nice warm air from behind.

This one is a closeup of him cleaning his back paws










This one he decided to climb into the popcorn pot. Hes so adorable.










And this picture was chosen for the front of our Christmas Card pictures.










This one just playing with his toys



















This last one was taken last night, he was getting Daddy a Beer for the long weekend celebration


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

You should send that one to the beer company! :lol:


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Thats true I really should, its a cute one eh! I love it... I am going to enter it on to the Molson Canadian website right now I never even thought of that before!!!!!


----------

